# Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw



## Inni (14. März 2016)

Hallo

Am Sonntag war ich mit Sohnemann 1h auf dem Wasser. Der neue E-Motor und das Echo wurde getestet :vik:

Ich hatte mich lange belesen und durch etliche Foren gewurschtelt. In einem Anderen hatte ich dann sehr gute und hilfreiche Tips bekommen. 
Ich wollte ein echo mit dem ich auch meine eigenen Karten erstellen kann, da es für unseren See keine Tiefenkarten gibt. In der engeren Auswahl waren Garmin echoMAP Chirp 52 (habe endgültig dann noch bis vor 2 Wochen gewartet, bis das neue Patch bei Garmin kam und man nun auch die verschiedenen Tiefen farblich markieren kann) und Raymarine Dragonfly 5 PRO in Kombi mit Tablet/Handy und der BOATING App von Navionics.
Garmin ist es dann am Ende geworden, weil einfach handlicher. Sicher hat mich das Dragonfly auch gereizt, mit dem wäre man flexibler um mehr mit Tablet oder Handy zu sehen. Aber ich denke es ist, FÜR MICH, die richtige Entscheidung.

Ich musste mich erst mal durch das Menü hangeln, bevor ich alle Knöpfe so hatte, das Quickdraw auch etwas anzeigt. Denn am Anfang hatte ich nur ein grünes Rechteck um das Boot auf der *graugelben* Karte |bigeyes. Erst mal Enttäuschung |uhoh:. Aber nach bisschen hier und da drücken und Auswirkungen anschauen, bekamen wir dann das erhoffte Bild.
Zu Hause hatte ich schon ein paar Tiefen farblich markiert gehabt, natürlich 3-4m vergessen, welche dann weiß war #q. Heute habe ich die Tiefen neu farblich vergeben und das Bild sieht nun besser aus #6. 
An den Echoeinstellungen muss ich vielleicht auch noch was ändern, viel erkenne ich da nicht. Aber da muss ich mich noch einlesen bevor ich da was verstelle. Außer Zoom hab ich da noch nichts ver-/gedrückt #c

Aber im ganzen bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## allegoric (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Das sieht doch schon mal super aus! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Gerät . Bei Garmin finde ich das Echo immer super. Gut zur kalten Jahreszeit wird man nicht viel sehen. Aber das kommt noch ;-). Mit den Farben finde ich klasse. Wie viele Karten kann man da eigentlich erstellen?


----------



## Inni (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Hi,

also das Log von gestern (1h Aufzeichnung) ist 3.5 MB groß.
Glaube Karten bis 32GB frisst das Navi. Das sollte reichen #6


----------



## Ossipeter (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Schaut super aus!


----------



## tomsen83 (15. März 2016)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Danke für das Feedback! Macht nen guten Eindruck...#6


----------



## Bellyboatangler (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Ich habe das echomap45dv. Gleiche Geraet allerdings 4 inch bildschirm. Im November -December wurde ein neues update online gestellt


----------



## Inni (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Hi,

Garmin hat eine neue Funktion mit QuickDraw. Sie nennt sich Nennt sich *Quickdraw Community*.

Man kann eigene Tiefenaufzeichnungen uploaden und auch von der Plattform die Daten Anderer herunter laden. Ähnlich Navionics/Lowrance.
Die Karte ist noch löchrig, aber die Funktion ist ja auch noch neu. Aktuell sieht es so aus :


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Das einzige was noch fehlt ist noch das man quickdraw bis jetzt noch nicht am pc sehen kann


----------



## fischbär (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Ganz schön pixelig das Display...


----------



## Inni (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*



fischbär schrieb:


> Ganz schön pixelig das Display...



Ich kann auch ein Handyfoto von meinem Bildschirm hier machen, was dann pixelig wird #q
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat .... |kopfkrat


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Äh ja und? Gerade gecheckt. echomap: 480×480. Striker 5dv dagegen hat fast doppelt so viele Pixel. 800x480.
480 sind echt nicht viel für ein modernes 5 inch gerät...


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Striker hat keinen sd slot. 
Kein speichern von Datenmengen ausserhalb.
Fuer bisschen mehr bekommst ein raymarine oder ein echomap mit sd karte und moeglich extra Karten zu nutzen. Die Extra pixel geben Dir kaum einen Vorteil.
Ich kann meinen Pilker auch auf dem 4 inch Bildschirm sehen. Bei Raymarine muss Du extra Karten kaufen, teilweise werden Garmin Echomap mit Karten geliefert


----------



## fischbär (11. Februar 2017)

*AW: Mein neues echoMAP 52 mit QuickDraw*

Ich wollte das Ding nicht schlecht reden, fand es nur sehr auffällig.


----------

